# tftpd on 12.0-RELEASE is broken?



## Minotaur (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello!

It's something strange with tftpd on 12.0-RELEASE.
I enabled tftpd via inetd.conf:

```
tftp    dgram   udp     wait    root    /usr/libexec/tftpd      tftpd -l -s /data/tftp -u nobody
```

/data/tftp looks good:

```
>ls -la /data/tftp/
total 72
drwxr-xr-x  3 nobody  nobody    512 27 черв. 14:39 .
drwxr-xr-x  6 root    wheel    1024 27 черв. 14:03 ..
-rw-------  1 nobody  nobody  59008 27 черв. 14:39 asw5-sp.ki.conf.new
```

But I cannot upload file to it. Server reports "access violation":


```
> tftp 10.1.23.2
tftp> put asw5-sp.ki.conf.new
Got ERROR packet: Access violation
Got ERROR, aborted
```

The workaround is to change permissions of file to 666.
But I'm wondering why it does not work with permissions of 600?
Any clues? Thanks in avance!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2019)

```
Files may be written only
     if they already exist and are publicly writable.  Note that this extends
     the concept of "public" to include all users on all hosts that can be
     reached through the network; this may not be appropriate on all systems,
     and its implications should be considered before enabling tftp service.
```
From tftpd(8). Note the "publicly writable" which basically translates to 666 permissions.


----------

